# "Rule Book"



## AmtrakPDX (Jan 16, 2010)

We took quite a long trip and received a good amount of AGR points. Now we're looking at another trip and getting involved in the redemption side of the AGRs. It's a bit frustrating not knowing the 'rules' and having to count (or wish) on getting exceptional agents on the other end of the line.

Is there a web source (PDF file? URL?) of the "Rules" of the AGR program?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2010)

Their website is pretty good, and doing some reading of the threads here fills in what little gaps there are. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## RRrich (Jan 17, 2010)

What follows is OPINION and is not based on facts

It seems to me that the "AGR Rules" are not written down but the agents are told what AGR tries to do and they are told to help the pax. Some agents will make decisions in the pax's favor, some will go the other way so if you don;t like what the agent says it is to your benefit to politely terminate the conversation (without giving your name if possible) and call again, hoping for a nicer agent


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with the above advice! The biggest "rules" are:


Look at the "award chart" to see how many points you need for your trip,

See in which zone your originating station is in and which zone your destination station is in, and subtact the numbers to see how many zones you need to redeem,

The "cost" for an H-Room is the same as a roomette, and the "cost" of a Family room is the same as a bedroom,

The award for a sleeper includes the rail fare, room and all meals (in the dining car) for up to the stated occupancy for the room, assuming they are named on the reservation,

As long as there is a seat or room on the train, it is your's for the same "cost" in points (it doesn't matter if it's low bucket or high bucket),

Make a "fake" booking on amtrak.com between "A" and "B" - whatever routes shows up can be booked as an award! (You do not have to chose the shortest route - I should know!  )

If you have any questions, ask us. We probably know the "rules" better than AGR! :lol:

Remember that all rewards are for *ONE-WAY* only!


----------



## RRrich (Jan 17, 2010)

Another "Rule"

You can't get off the train, spend a day or more and then continue your journey.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 17, 2010)

RRrich said:


> Another "Rule"
> You can't get off the train, spend a day or more and then continue your journey.


Almost! 

You can not stop over and must take the "next train out" - but if you need to stop overnight (such as Birmingham to Jackson connecting in NOL), it would be allowed. But thankfully, they route you for a same day connect via WAS and CHI - thus the loophole routings.


----------



## transit54 (Jan 19, 2010)

These are the official rules of the program:

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...;loc=TandC.html

That being said, reading that is not going to tell you about all the ins and outs of AGR and things like loopholes, etc. But it's good for looking up things like blackout dates and such.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 19, 2010)

Another aspect is that both travelers on an award do not have to complete the entire award itinerary.

I've had zero luck in the last few months booking an AGR redemption that a) required an overnight stay, and b) didn't appear in amtrak.com -- MSP-ABQ, in this case. I gave up and booked it CHI-ABQ, and we'll just fly down on Southwest in the morning. YMMV, of course.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 19, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Another aspect is that both travelers on an award do not have to complete the entire award itinerary.


That is correct, but you must include the 2nd person's name on the *ENTIRE* award! Example: I got a BHM-WAS-CHI-PDX-LAX award, but the 2nd person only went WAS-CHI-PDX. His name was also on the BHM-WAS and PDX-LAX segments too. Otherwise, I would need to redeem 3 separate awards - instead of only 1 award! 



> I've had zero luck in the last few months booking an AGR redemption that a) required an overnight stay, and b) didn't appear in amtrak.com -- MSP-ABQ, in this case. I gave up and booked it CHI-ABQ, and we'll just fly down on Southwest in the morning. YMMV, of course.


The only overnight is in NOL between the Crescent and SL. That is why the loophole from SDL (just east of NOL) works and routes you thru WAS and CHI!


----------



## Roadfool (Jan 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> That is correct, but you must include the 2nd person's name on the *ENTIRE* award! Example: I got a BHM-WAS-CHI-PDX-LAX award, but the 2nd person only went WAS-CHI-PDX. His name was also on the BHM-WAS and PDX-LAX segments too. Otherwise, I would need to redeem 3 separate awards - instead of only 1 award!


Oh cool, that answers a question that I just had come up. A friend wants to visit family in Chicago and I want to do the POS-EMY 1-zone loophole. So as long as I list him on the entire reservation, he can get off at Springfield and go on to Chicago while I head back to California on the EB, right?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 20, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > That is correct, but you must include the 2nd person's name on the *ENTIRE* award! Example: I got a BHM-WAS-CHI-PDX-LAX award, but the 2nd person only went WAS-CHI-PDX. His name was also on the BHM-WAS and PDX-LAX segments too. Otherwise, I would need to redeem 3 separate awards - instead of only 1 award!
> ...


Yes! 

The "problem" is that when I just picked a random date, POS-EMY did route as you want, but EMY-POS only routed (semi) direct via LAX thru CA only. How is he to return - except by paying for a ticket? :huh:


----------



## Roadfool (Jan 20, 2010)

Sweet! Most frequent flyer/mileage programs get worse the more you learn about 'em, but AGR just keeps getting better.



the_traveler said:


> The "problem" is that when I just picked a random date, POS-EMY did route as you want, but EMY-POS only routed (semi) direct via LAX thru CA only. How is he to return - except by paying for a ticket?


Hmm...that sounds like his problem, not mine...I'm the one with the AGR points. 

Actually, he'll probably just fly back. It's only $139 for Chicago to San Fran on Southwest, then he can take the San Joaquin down to Fresno. He's still getting a fun one-way trip to Chicago on the train for free (or whatever I decide to have him pitch in for sharing my room).

Even if I could get the EMY-POS routing, it doesn't make sense for me to burn up another AGR award just to go on the same route in reverse when I still have to get myself back to FNO from wherever I end up.


----------

